# how do i open tiff files in a mac



## judith james

Mac OS X 10.4.11.
If I need something called Prism...where is it?


----------



## sinclair_tm

What is Prism? The OS supports tiff files. Double clicking on them should open them in Preview. If not, right click and select Preview from the Open With menu item.


----------



## Macsolver

If you do not have Photoshop or similar and want to edit or tweek images, I suggest that you download the respected shareware GraphicConverter:

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/11559

Regards,

Nick


----------

